# [SOLVED] Moduł jądra ath9k pod kernelem 3.0.6

## Xywa

Witam,

Po ostatniej aktualizacji i przejściu na kernel 3 mam problem z uruchomieniem WiFi w moim laptopie (używam WiCd).

Mam skompilowane ath9k jako moduł, ale nie uruchamia się on podczas statu (pomimo iż robiłem module-rebuild populate & module-rebuild rebuild).

Starość nie radość i czegoś chyba zapomniałem, ale co powinienem teraz zrobić?

gdy wpisałem:

```
# lsmod 

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia              11897659  43 
```

a potem (tak chyba się łąduje moduły, jak jestem w błędzie poprawcie mnie):

```
# modprobe ath9k

WARNING: Deprecated config file /etc/modprobe.conf, all config files belong into /etc/modprobe.d/.
```

gdy po rz kolejny wpiszę lsmod, teoretycznie są te moduły, ale WiCd ich nie widzi i nie mam neta. Po restarcie kompa też ich nie ma (pomimo iż dodałem do etc/conf.d/modules linie -> modules="ath9k":

```
# lsmod 

Module                  Size  Used by

ath9k                  68260  0 

ath9k_common            2360  1 ath9k

ath9k_hw              274717  2 ath9k,ath9k_common

nvidia              11897659  43
```

Co zrobić dalej? Wielkie dzięki za pomoc (obecnie korzystam z kabelka).

Emerge --info poniżej.

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.10.11 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 3.0.6-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.0.6-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T5800_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 17 Oct 2011 08:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.39 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.12.2

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://91.121.124.139/gentoo-distfiles/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="pl en en_GB"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups curl cxx dbus declarative dri dts dv dvd dvdr embedded emboss encode exif extras fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran frei0r gdbm gdu gif gimp glib gnutls gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk iconv icu ios ipod ipv6 java jpeg kde kipi laptop lcms ldap libnotify libsamplerate mad melt mmx mng modules mono mp3 mp4 mpeg mpi mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds pppd qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reports romio scale0tilt scanner sdl sdlgfx semantic-desktop session smp spell sql sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd threads tiff truetype udev unicode usb vaapi vdpau vorbis webkit x264 xcb xcomposite xine xinerama xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en en_GB" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Last edited by Xywa on Mon Oct 17, 2011 2:15 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Xywa

Mały update, potestowałem system kilka razy na starym kernelu 2.6 i na nowym 3:

(1) Moduł ath9k ładuje sie ZAWSZE automatycznie przy starcie przy kernelu 2.6, a przy kernelu TYLKO gdy do pliku etc/conf.d/modules jest dodana linia -> modules="ath9k". Bez tej dodanej lini (w kernelu 3) moduł trzeba dodawać ręcznie.

(2) Po uruchomieniu systemu dla kernela 2.6 wlan0 jest widoczny, a przy kernelu 3 NIE jest widoczny (bez względu czy moduł ath9k był ładowany podczas startu automatycznie czy ręcznie):

Komunikat błędu:

```
# ifconfig wlan0

wlan0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
```

Ifconfig -a dla kernela 2.6

```
# ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:23:54:69:26:1b  

          inet addr:192.168.0.6  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::223:54ff:fe69:261b/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:5 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:18 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:864 (864.0 B)  TX bytes:1992 (1.9 KiB)

          Interrupt:41 Base address:0x4000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:32 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:32 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:1912 (1.8 KiB)  TX bytes:1912 (1.8 KiB)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:22:43:1c:6d:eb  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

Ifconfig -a dla kernela 3

```
# ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:23:54:69:26:1b  

          inet addr:192.168.0.6  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::223:54ff:fe69:261b/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:123 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:143 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:38651 (37.7 KiB)  TX bytes:23737 (23.1 KiB)

          Interrupt:41 Base address:0xc000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:24 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:24 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:1408 (1.3 KiB)  TX bytes:1408 (1.3 KiB)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

----------

## Xywa

Na angielskim forum znalazło sie rozwiązanie:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6797930.html#6797930

Po przejściu na kernel 3 należy dodatkowo wkompilować PCI bus support dla ath9k: 

```
CONFIG_ATH9K_PCI=y
```

U mnie gra i buczy teraz. SOLVED

----------

## SlashBeast

Z opisu problemu mozna wywnioskowac, ze ath9k nie jest ladowany bo udev/kernel nie widzi w ogole urzadzenia. Upewnij sie, ze kernel 3.0 nie potrzebuje jakiegos dodatkowego sterownika by atk9k smigal, mogli wymienic jeden sterownikk na inny.

Sprawdz czy masz CONFIG_ATH9K_PCI=y w .config, jak nie, dodaj go recznie, np. vimem (nie przez menuconfig), make i przetestuj nowy kernel.

Jak nadal nic to przetestuj ostatni z serii 2.6.39 (na ten moment 2.6.39.4) a potem juz 3.0 (pierwszy kernel z serii 3). W ten sposob bedzie mozna sprawdzic kiedy mniej-wiecej to zostalo popsute i sprawdzic commity/changelogi.

----------

## Xywa

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Z opisu problemu mozna wywnioskowac, ze ath9k nie jest ladowany bo udev/kernel nie widzi w ogole urzadzenia. Upewnij sie, ze kernel 3.0 nie potrzebuje jakiegos dodatkowego sterownika by atk9k smigal, mogli wymienic jeden sterownikk na inny.
> 
> Sprawdz czy masz CONFIG_ATH9K_PCI=y w .config, jak nie, dodaj go recznie, np. vimem (nie przez menuconfig), make i przetestuj nowy kernel.
> 
> Jak nadal nic to przetestuj ostatni z serii 2.6.39 (na ten moment 2.6.39.4) a potem juz 3.0 (pierwszy kernel z serii 3). W ten sposob bedzie mozna sprawdzic kiedy mniej-wiecej to zostalo popsute i sprawdzic commity/changelogi.

 

Witaj Slash,

Napisaliśmy w tym samym czase posty  :Smile:  i już napisałem że CONFIG_ATH9K_PCI=y pomogło. Myślałem że po przejściu na 3.0 będzie więcej problemów, ale okazało się że nie jest tak źle.

 :Cool: 

----------

